# General Hydroponics 3-part flora bloom, grow, micro schedule



## joegrow22 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey,
Does anyone have a good nutrient schedule for the 3part general hydroponics flora bloom, grow and micro.  I am using hydro buckets, and am looking for a schedule that takes into account other additives or also gives accurate amounts for seedlings etc.  Any schedule would help really.  Thanks


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 30, 2009)

I use A.N. on THEIR website theres a nute cal. which gives a darn good breakdown. Try G.H. site maby they have 1 now also


----------



## daddyo (Jul 30, 2009)

their site has all sorts of info on how to use their products.
feeding schedule, nutrient calculator, plus a calc to tell you how much to get.
hXXp://www.generalhydroponics.com/


----------



## scatking (Jul 30, 2009)

Just be careful with the additives.  MJ likes a lighter schedule than they publish.  I have found the basic 3 plus the diamond nectar do the trick for me.  I use buckets as well.  Try adding an air stone if you already haven't - my last grow was noticeably improved by this addition.  Good luck!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 31, 2009)

I received a lot of help with the GH 3 part nutes here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=42673


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

As scatking said, watch out for the strength. What is on their site and bottles is much too strong for some (most) strains.

I start a 1/8th strength mix for little seedlings. They love it.

Then I move it up as they grow, by 1/8th's in strength. I watch the leaf tips and edges of the NEW GROWTH and OLD GROWTH to see if any signs of overage is noted. If so, I back down to the last known good strength.

Here's two examples:

1. Big Bud, even during full vegging at 4 feet tall, half strength GH burned it.

2. Bubba Kush, even when only 5 inch rooted clones, just started good, took and used FULL STRENGTH GH nutes and ate it like it was candy.

So you can see that there really ISN'T a "rule" to go by, other than using small and working your way up.

I would strongly recommend using the same ratios as they have on the bottle and site.

Mixing 1/8th strength is easy and requires very little measuring.

Use a single one gallon container to mix the primary batch. Use a MEASURING SPOON, not an eating spoon and measure exactly:

1. 2 teaspoons (10ml) of the MICRO (Brown) nute into the two gallons of water. It's VERY IMPORTANT to put the MICRO into the water first. If you don't, it'll cause SEVERE LOCKOUT of the nutes.

2. Then, after mixing the Micro into the water, add 3 teaspoons (15ml) of the GROW (Greeen) nute into the water with the micro in it.

3. Then, add 1 teaspoon (5ml) of the Bloom (Orange) nute to the same container.

Mix well and you now have FULL STRENGTH GH nutes for vegging.

To take it to 1/8th strength, simply pour 16 ounces of this mix into another gallon container and add water to fill.

To make 1/4 strength, pour 32 ounces of the full strength into another gallon container and add water to fill.

To make 1/2 strength, pour half of the primary gallon of full strength into a new container and fill. 

There's everything you need to know about the vegging side.

When moving to flowering nutes, simply turn the numbers around on the GROW AND BLOOM nutes. It would be 15ml of BLOOM and 5ml of GROW.

The micro nutes are ALWAYS added to plain water first! This is ABSOLUTELY necessary.

The micro nutes are always the same strength in the primary.

The ratios HAVE TO STAY:

Vegging: Grow 3, Micro 2 and Bloom 1

Flowering: Grow 1, Micro 2 and Bloom 3

GH nutes are formulated to  use in these ratios for marijuana. I keep seeing growers talking about using them in a 1-1-1 ratio and that is totally, irrevocably, unmistakably wrong.

As with anything, if you start playing like *you're* the scientist, and ignore what *their* real scientists have already figured out, you take the health of your crop into your own hands.

Good luck man!

Go slow, start small, work your way up and WATCH your plants new growth and old growth for changes.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 31, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> The ratios HAVE TO STAY:
> 
> ...


 
I hadn't heard that before, thanks!   Not surprising since I'm new to hydro nutes.  Additional confusion follows:

I have the 3 part GH Flora series nutes - same names (micro, grow, bloom).  Does GH have more than one 3 part series or is Flora and GH 3 part the same thing?

I also see Lucas formula all the time but don't know what that means, either.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 31, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> As scatking said, watch out for the strength. What is on their site and bottles is much too strong for some (most) strains.
> 
> I start a 1/8th strength mix for little seedlings. They love it.
> 
> ...


 

 Stoney, your gonna hate this but G.H. just doesn't cut it. The 321 123 is not correct. I have to disagree w/ ya on this one. I've seen the 321 grown next to the 111 and not only was the 111 a much healthier plant, but was more potent and the bag appeal was way higher.
 Either way A.N. is the way to go. I really don't care bout the trashing I may get but the facts are facts and the sooner people reconize it the better yalls herb will be. MAKE THE SWITCH


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Stoney, your gonna hate this but G.H. just doesn't cut it. The 321 123 is not correct. I have to disagree w/ ya on this one. I've seen the 321 grown next to the 111 and not only was the 111 a much healthier plant, but was more potent and the bag appeal was way higher.
> Either way A.N. is the way to go. I really don't care bout the trashing I may get but the facts are facts and the sooner people reconize it the better yalls herb will be. MAKE THE SWITCH


Hey, everyone has an opinion. I'll stick with what GH's scientists have formulated.

I've been using it for many years and it's hard to believe that what I grow could possibly be any stronger or better "looking".

I have a crop of Bubba Kush on the vegging 321 mix right now and the plants are in perfect health and growing at an astronomical rate. 

If we all thought the same, it would be a boring world.

I'll tell you what I will do. I'll drop a note to the GH people and ask them to explain the difference between using the 1-1-1 and the 321 - 123 methods. I have no doubt that they've tried both in their experiments.

I'll explain what the claims are and ask them for their opinions based on their knowledge of their product.

When I receive and answer, I'll post it.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> StoneyBud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the email I've just sent off to the tech support of GH:


From: StoneyBud AT XXXXX
To: tech AT genhydro.com
Subject:GH Flora Series 3 part nutrients

Hello,

A discussion of the use of your 3 part Flora Series nutrients has been initiated on the "Marijuana Passion" forum. I would like to pose a situation to your staff, among which, are the people who actually formulated this mix of nutrients. Please forward this email to them and I will post their reply into the "Marijuana Passion" forum to share with the almost twenty thousand members of that group.

hXXp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45320

There are 3 very popular opinions on the proper use of your nutrients:

1. Use the ratio of the 3 parts as they are listed on your site: Vegging: G3-M2-B1 and Flowering: G1-M2-B3, where G=Grow, M=Micro and B=Bloom parts of the series.

2. Use all three in equal parts: G1-M1-B1 for both Vegging and Flowering.

3. The "Lucas Formula": Vegging: G0-M5-B10 and Flowering: G0-M8-B16.

Your opinions of these three variations, as opposed to your suggested use, expressed by the people who formulated the series would be of great value to the forum. Please be as specific and use the most detailed scientific explanation possible. This group has many very advanced members who would gain from your expertise and informitive explanations.

Thank you for your time and advice,

Stoney



EDITED TO REMOVE THE URL's and Email codes.


----------



## joegrow22 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Stoney,
Several questions

1) What is an air stone and does it work/ do anything for you( i am using hydro buckets)?

2) when you say use 1/8 strength, to start out, does that mean 1/8 of what it says for what to use for "seedlings" on the bottle.

3) Also, the GH website has a great calendar where you can put in your size of your reservoir, whether or not you want alot of additives or not, and then breaks down how much to use in each phase of your growth, from week 1 to 8, based on the size of your res.  Are these numbers accurate, and can you use all the additives they mention?


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

From joegrow22:

Hey Stoney,
Several questions

1) What is an air stone and does it work/ do anything for you( i am using hydro buckets)?

An "Air Stone" is a small air pump with a plastic tube that drives air through the line into a "stone" which has tiny holes in it that allow the air to be expelled into the water it's submersed in. This aerates it for either highly oxygenated water for roots or marine plants or fish. Without oxygen in the water, the plants roots would "drown" and kill the plant.

2) when you say use 1/8 strength, to start out, does that mean 1/8 of what it says for what to use for "seedlings" on the bottle.

I mean 1/8th of the full strength mixture in the 123 or 321 ratios.

3) Also, the GH website has a great calendar where you can put in your size of your reservoir, whether or not you want a lot of additives or not, and then breaks down how much to use in each phase of your growth, from week 1 to 8, based on the size of your res. Are these numbers accurate, and can you use all the additives they mention?

The additives can be used if you like. Remember that many additives are like animal toys; they are sometimes designed to make the owner feel good and make money. Sometimes, they just don't add that much value. Something named "Super Duper Bloom Burster" may do no more for a plant than another named "Plant Food Additive", but it makes some people think it's better because of it's name....exactly as intended by the manufacturer.

The GH tables are a handy guideline. All strains do not react to nutrients the same. Start small and work up until you find the tolerance your strain has. If you start large, the plants may not tolerate that strength and croak on you. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## joegrow22 (Jul 31, 2009)

Stoney,
So should i use about 1/2 strength of what they actually say for each stage on those charts, or should i just do about what they say, maybe just a little less. Should i be working with just a small variation, or up to 1/2 like i said above?


Also, what is the difference between recirculation and "Drain to Waste" on the GH website?

By the way stoney, check out my last harvest.  It is in the bud pictures section under "PLEASE LOOK-Strawberry Cough"


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

joegrow22 said:
			
		

> Stoney,
> So should i use about 1/2 strength of what they actually say for each stage on those charts, or should i just do about what they say, maybe just a little less. Should i be working with just a small variation, or up to 1/2 like i said above?
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, start with less and work up. As you increase the strength of the nutes, watch the new and old growth on the plants for any changes.

Recirculation is when the nutrient solution is returned to a reservior and reused. Drain to waste is exactly what it sounds like.

If you could give me a link to your thread, I'll take a look. What am I looking for?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Stoney...

dirtyOLsouth here...  i know... it's confusing! 

Have you ever tried the Lucas Formula?  I've heard great things from friends who grow in hydro.  

I started with GH 3 part years ago and it's a good product for a solid NPK foundation.  I've gone completely organic so I don't use their stuff anymore but GH wouldn't have been around this long if it didn't work...   I'll bet most of the bud many of us have smoked in the last 30 years was grown with the GH 3 part...  I've grown with just about everything including AN and I really feel that for the most part it's not the arrow but rather the indian who shoots the arrow that is the most crucial to success in the garden.  Stoney is spot on about going with WAY less than the suggested amount and I've found that to be true with every brand of nute I've ever used.  The less I feed the plant and the more I feed the soil the better things get in my garden.

Happy Growing!


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney...
> 
> dirtyOLsouth here... i know... it's confusing!
> 
> ...


hey DOS, I'm not confused man. I've been using GH nutes for years and had such great success with them by using them in the manner that I do, I see no sense in fixing something that isn't broken.

My bud is incredibly strong. So strong that several of my friends refuse to smoke it because they tell me it wastes them too much. When they open a bag of my weed, they "Ooooh" and "Ahhhhhhh" and say things like "God, this is soooo beautiful". I see no sense in trying a different method then what already works.

Thanks man, but I'll stick with the way that works best for me. Let's wait and see what GH has to say to my inquiry.

I'm glad you've found a process that you're happy with. That's what makes the world go round. Like I said, if we all thought exactly the same, the world would be a very boring place.


----------



## JBonez (Aug 1, 2009)

i only use floranova bloom, and occasionally some bloombastic for some extra phosphorus, helps crank out the buds!


----------



## joegrow22 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Stoney,
With regard to the question about recirculation and drain to waste, i knew what in general that meant, but what i was trying to ask is this:  I have a self-contained hydro bucket, with the drip and coco balls in a bucket, with that bucket rests on the reservoir. Now, that gets recirculated through a pump.  What happens with a drain to waste.  If it was a drain to waste, would that mean that it would just go straight through and there is no reservoir, or how does that work?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 1, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> hey DOS, I'm not confused man. I've been using GH nutes for years and had such great success with them by using them in the manner that I do, I see no sense in fixing something that isn't broken.
> 
> My bud is incredibly strong. So strong that several of my friends refuse to smoke it because they tell me it wastes them too much. When they open a bag of my weed, they "Ooooh" and "Ahhhhhhh" and say things like "God, this is soooo beautiful". I see no sense in trying a different method then what already works.
> 
> ...


 
Very true,very true. The "Flora" series is just that 1-1-1. Came out w/ it AFTER A.N. came into the open w/ "look what our stuff does". This made G.H. step it up,thus FLORONAVA. I doubt their gonna tell ya this,lol.

Each is his own. I'm just wondering when G.H. is gonna do a side by side grow to show the world how their product blows the rest outta the water in aspects of yeild and potency. Matter of fact I just want them to show me a bud grow. Just 1. I mean it would be "stupid" to show false results. I've seen A.N. blow the rest outta the water;yeild and potency.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 1, 2009)

You seem awful aggressive about something that is nothing but an individuals choice. 

I think that it would be impossible for AN to produce enough of a difference in yield weight to substantiate the outrageous cost of their product over what GH costs. If you get another ounce of weed per/pound, and it's 1% more potent, look at what that cost you.

Let's not get all crazy about it.

Some people like GH. Some don't. Let's leave it at that.





			
				DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Very true,very true. The "Flora" series is just that 1-1-1. Came out w/ it AFTER A.N. came into the open w/ "look what our stuff does". This made G.H. step it up,thus FLORONAVA. I doubt their gonna tell ya this,lol.
> 
> Each is his own. I'm just wondering when G.H. is gonna do a side by side grow to show the world how their product blows the rest outta the water in aspects of yeild and potency. Matter of fact I just want them to show me a bud grow. Just 1. I mean it would be "stupid" to show false results. I've seen A.N. blow the rest outta the water;yeild and potency.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 1, 2009)

joegrow22 said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney,
> With regard to the question about recirculation and drain to waste, i knew what in general that meant, but what i was trying to ask is this: I have a self-contained hydro bucket, with the drip and coco balls in a bucket, with that bucket rests on the reservoir. Now, that gets recirculated through a pump. What happens with a drain to waste. If it was a drain to waste, would that mean that it would just go straight through and there is no reservoir, or how does that work?


In a drain to waste system, there is no reservoir. The drip is adjusted to provide an almost non-existent waste and that waste is discarded, not reused. There are outside systems for tomatoes in Italy that use this system. The waste drip is monitored via laser/computer, and adjusted to less than 8 ounces of waste per/day per/unit.

The system I'm speaking of is open to rain. When rain is detected, the drip is shut off until the waste stream quits again. Then it ramps up until it's correct again.

The system is shown in Dr. Howard Resh's first edition of "Hydroponic Food Production".


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I received a reply from someone at GH. I asked for details from someone with intimate knowledge of the product and got a reply that is plain vanilla and has no detailed information at all.

The reply pretty much says: "Do whatever you like". I'm disappointed in their lack of interest when replying to a group of 20 Thousand people who have a real question.

Here it is exactly as I received it:

*****

Hello,
The beauty of Flora Series is its versatility. Growers can customize the recipe to whatever works best for them. I have heard so many different recipe's over the years and of course every one is "the best" in the mind of that particular grower. Having said that, I think it is best to use some of all three in all stages of growth because each component contains certain elements that the others do not. So by omitting one you are making an incomplete nutrient. I also think our recommendations for the 3-2-1, 2-2-2, 1-2-3 are a bit aggressive. Personally I think if you cut that recipe in half you will get the best results (but you didn't hear that from me). Like all nutrient manufacturer's, the people in charge want to sell as much nutrient as possible so the recommendations often push the envelope. As you know, some companies try to break their line up into as many components as they can to sell more product. We try to keep it simple and put as much stuff into as few bottles as possible. All I can say is Flora Series is tried and true and has been producing great results for over 20 years. In those twenty years almost as many formulas have been created as there are recipes for apple pie. It just depends which one works best for you.
Thanks,
Jess Pennington
GH


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

LMAO like I was sayin 1-1-1 works the best. lmao. Just cause I am just tunin in my green thumb does not mean that I'm not surrounded w/ 1st hand knowledge. My buddy's b in law works for em. Tried to tell ya. He does not even use his own companies line, AND ITS FREE . LMAO. 
   STONEY, brother I'm not laughin @ you it's the way they ran around the corner on ya. P.M. Advanced they'll flood ya w/ info EXACT INFO.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You seem awful aggressive about something that is nothing but an individuals choice.
> 
> I think that it would be impossible for AN to produce enough of a difference in yield weight to substantiate the outrageous cost of their product over what GH costs. If you get another ounce of weed per/pound, and it's 1% more potent, look at what that cost you.
> 
> ...


 


My bad on the aggression, but your closin your eyes. And its more like 10% more potent,lmao. But you never tried 4 urself,I have, so your basicly runnin other peoples input out your mouth! Not bein rude, just strait up! I know I wouldn't stand up for A.N. if I didn't have 1st hand knowledge, I wounder why you would.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

And Stoney ask them how much of those nutes are locked out because of this cramming. LMAO they won't tell ya 4 sure! Thank you for helping me prove what I've been sayin for the past few months. My pics show the 180 degree turn around since ( I still use the flora series ) I added a few select A.N. ammendments. I mean they have 1st hand knowledge where they went wrong, but they'll never tell ya. @ least A.N. is CONSTANTLY improving,tweeking,and just findin out what works and what doesn't.

I mean A.N. took what G.H. had done and ran w/ it, and ran far IMHO. I just don't see why G.H. doesn't jump on the boat?


----------



## dr pyro (Aug 5, 2009)

hey dirty what do you use for a.n and where to find the place to get it. i have gh 6 gal now but when gone i'll give those a shot


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

The GH nutes cost me $2.63 per/cured ounce of weed.

How much does your AN cost per/cured ounce of weed?

Simple question. What's your answer?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> The GH nutes cost me $2.63 per/cured ounce of weed.
> 
> How much does your AN cost per/cured ounce of weed?
> 
> Simple question. What's your answer?


 

Lets see. I spent $80.00 on Vodoo. Was given Baracade,Parahna, and tarantula. I bought Budcandy(26.00) Budblood (18.95) 
Oh ya floranova (30.00) 
I spent $155.00 and only tried 4 plants, which will bring between 12-16 easy.if only 12 zips then 1.28 a zipif I get 16 -LMAO- about .99 cents.
 And your point is what????????? I have so much nutes left I'll pay next to nothin once the entire bottles are empied. 1 600hps 4 4 plants only 1.5 months from germination.
 Now what else ya got for me? Guyz look @ some pics I have os of recently, then look back. BIG DIFFRENCE.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> hey dirty what do you use for a.n and where to find the place to get it. i have gh 6 gal now but when gone i'll give those a shot


 

See above. If no hydro store carries them, contact the company!


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Lets see. I spent $80.00 on Vodoo. Was given Baracade,Parahna, and tarantula. I bought Budcandy(26.00) Budblood (18.95)
> Oh ya floranova (30.00)
> I spent $155.00 and only tried 4 plants, which will bring between 12-16 easy.if only 12 zips then 1.28 a zipif I get 16 -LMAO- about .99 cents.
> And your point is what????????? I have so much nutes left I'll pay next to nothin once the entire bottles are empied. 1 600hps 4 4 plants only 1.5 months from germination.
> Now what else ya got for me? Guyz look @ some pics I have os of recently, then look back. BIG DIFFRENCE.


I'll tell you exactly how it is man. You've just shown that your nutes cost about twice what mine do.

Thanks.

All the other smoke and mirrors don't mean a thing.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

$ 4 $. Did you not do the math? You pay over 2x as much as me per zip,lol. Plus the only nute I need to replace for the next 3 runs will be the G.H., dude come on now. A.N. is very potent a minute goes a long way. Not to mention how much more potent the same clones are w/ and w/out. The people will speak as they have. Notice G.H. is finally tring somethin diffrent? Guess what if it wasn't broke they wouldn't try to fix it. Or are you gonna deny that since A.N. has surpassed the rest, NOW HERE COMES THEIR NEW STUFF. Know why? Now they can analize A.N. products inorder to gain knowledge on which way to go.
 Man ya made me bring in nutatics,lol politics for nutes. Didn't you get the hint with their vaig reply? I mean come on bro!
 1st hand experience and you?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

Stoneybud this was by no means a personal attack on you or any of your work. Strictly bout the nutes


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

Lets get the numbers down.

You mentioned that someone "gave" you some of your nutes.

That's not what I'm asking.

I'm asking you what it would cost for you to buy all of the nutrients you use for one crop. 

Not 3 crops, not 4 crops, not some you were given, not Aunt Sally's cats youngins, just what it would cost you to buy all of the nutrients you use on one full crop from beginning to end.

We can't compare costs unless you tell me that.

You listed about a half dozen nutes you use.

What I'm trying to get you to tell me is what you're paying per/ounce of cured weed for nothing but the nutrients if you bought every single one of them that you use.

Mine cost me $2.63 per/ounce of cured weed.

What do yours cost per/ounce of cured weed if you bought each of them?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

O.K. Mr personal. !st off they don't sell nutes "for just 1 crop" Come on dude if I divide the cost per whats left its pennies on the dollar. Your so funny.
Are you convinsing yourself?  Thinkin bout switchin?


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Stoneybud this was by no means a personal attack on you or any of your work. Strictly bout the nutes


That's great man. Discussing nutrients and thier costs isn't something that should get personal.

You've told me that you think your weed is 10% stronger than weed grown using GH 3 part nutes.

I'm trying to find out what you pay to get that 10%.

If you're paying $4+ per/oz of cured weed, then you're paying 200% of what I pay and only getting 10% better product.

If that's accurate, then it's not worth the difference to me.

Lets consider two parts:

1. I get one ounce of cured weed per/sq ft of growing area.

2. I pay $2.63 per/ounce for the cured weed I grow.


QUESTIONS FOR YOU:

1. How much cured weed per/sq ft of growing area do you get while using Advanced Nutrients products?

2. How much per/ounce of cured weed do your nutrients cost of you paid for every single one of them?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

As I told ya b4, only thing I have to replace is the G.H.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

Come on man, it's only a little math. You can divide the totals and figure out how much one crop costs you.

Each bottle holds so many ounces or milliliters. You use so much of each bottle for each crop. You get so many ounces of weed in one crop.

Just do the math.

How can we talk about which one is a better deal if we don't know how much it costs you per/ounce of cured weed?

If we don't compare the numbers, it's just a bunch of arguing for nothing.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

the freebies would cost nother $60.00, so if only 12 then $1.77 a zip. $1.34 a zip is 16


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats if I used the entire bottles, nope only all the G.H. so divide that by 4


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

As I told you in my PM to you, after I run out of the GH nutes I have on hand, I'll buy the Advanced Nutrients 3 part nutes and try them.

They cost about the same thing per/gallon.

I'll do another crop of Bubba Kush like I'm doing right now with the GH nutes and afterward, it'll be obvious what the exact numbers are.

1. Same strain. I'll use the same clones from the same plant.

2. I'll grow them exactly as I have this crop. Nothing will change.


What I'll see after the test:

1. How much the nutrients cost for each cured ounce.

2. How strong the weed is compared to exactly the same strain and grown exactly the same way in the same grow room with the same lights.

That will tell the whole story.

This crop is done October 13th or so. I'll cure it for a month to make a testing point of it.

Nov 17th will be the day it's dried and cured for 4 weeks. 

I'll be able to tell how much it cost for the nutrients to the penny, for each ounce of cured weed.

November 20th, or so, I'll post my results right here in this thread.

On October 15th, I'll start another crop using the Advanced Nutrients 3 part. Nothing else.

I'll do exactly the same procedure.

How's that for a test?


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't wait, your gonna trip.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 5, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Can't wait, your gonna trip.


This crop will take 136 days from the first day in hydro to the last day of a 4 week cure.

The Advanced Nutrient test crop will be complete on Feb 28th, 2010.

We'll see on Feb 28th what is what.


----------

